

“Cameras Were Invented for Inarticulate Photographers Like Me” - bwang29
https://medium.com/@polarrist/cameras-were-invented-for-inarticulate-photographers-like-me-960e16e9e0cd

======
cardern
"The biggest thing that I think people miss is this: because it’s so much
easier to capture images using digital technology, there’s a disconnect in
people’s minds about how relatively easy or hard it is to protect, conserve,
store, those images for the future… [With film], when you’re done, you stick
it in an envelope, stick it in a drawer and it’s safe. Short of fires and
floods, it’s gonna be there in 600 years and look just fine. Today, I don’t
know that the imagery I have on a hard drive — I don’t know if there’s going
to be technology that can read those files 5, 10, 15 years from now, so I have
to continually keep backing them up and re-backing them up onto newer and
newer media just so people can look at them when I’m dead and gone. Digital is
far less archival than film."

Interesting argument. I think most readers will have a different perspective,
especially with cloud backup. But there is reassurance in the physical.

"P: Who are some of your favorite photographers? T: Irving Penn, Arnold
Newman, Philippe Halsman, Jim Marshall, Max Yavno, Arnold Newman, Joel-Peter
Witkin, Ruth Bernhard, Herb Ritts, William Garnett, Joseph Koudelka, Sebastiao
Salgado, and Horst immediately come to mind. There are more."

Some other work to check out in the future.

------
hypertexthero
“Since I'm inarticulate, I express myself with images.”

― Helen Levitt

------
applecore
Great interview.

------
yan7109
he seems fairly articulate to me

